# Ez car care stuff



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Anyone use the ez car care range, se a fair bit on facebook about it


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Have tried a few bits. Thought the detail spray, gloss boss, was good, smelled lovely. The shampoo was ok, snowfoam ok etc etc 
Like most brands, some decent, and some ok gear. Very good pricing though, always have some cracking offers on the go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

As above, 

The alloy wheel sealant is pretty good :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Had a few bits from them including Reset which leaked prior to use and trashed my shelving. They never responded to E-mails so it's a brand I'll never be using again.


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Supercharged shampoo is good.
Snowfoam is really good, although it stays on the drive for ages!
Voodoo quick detailer is amazing, gloss levels are unreal!
Gel wheel cleaner is good.
Gecko glass cleaner is good and has hydrophobic properties so does what it needs to.
There spray on wet sealant is good, use it on my mates cars when I do them and it's handy to have about.

They aren't going to change the scene but they have cheap, steady products with a couple of gems in there.

I would recommend for the price for sure.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

The guy a couple of doors up had a pro detailer round doing his new car for him a few months ago. The pro used EZ car care stuff throughout and swore by it. I did get the impression that the price and deals available was a major factor in his decision making. Personally I've never used them and wouldn't mind trying them but I've got a few other brands I'd try 1st.


----------



## Ruairi (Mar 30, 2017)

MDC250 said:


> Had a few bits from them including Reset which leaked prior to use and trashed my shelving. They never responded to E-mails so it's a brand I'll never be using again.


Had the same issue. Small stain left on the shelf.


----------



## Ruairi (Mar 30, 2017)

Decent products. I love the viper wheel cleaner. Do a good deal, 8 bottles for £45 or something. Good for starting out.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ruairi said:


> Had the same issue. Small stain left on the shelf.


If only it was staining, it warped the MDF shelving which ended up being bent as a banana and no good. Pretty poor to sell a product in containers that patently weren't fit for purpose. Worse still not taking responsibility and ownership of the issue.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

That is not great at all MDC250


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> If only it was staining, it warped the MDF shelving which ended up being bent as a banana and no good. Pretty poor to sell a product in containers that patently weren't fit for purpose. Worse still not taking responsibility and ownership of the issue.


i noticed the tar remover tends to eat the spray head supplied after one use causing it to leak.

also had trouble with the wheel sealent colouring seperating although i think they have resolved that issue.

the products are ok, as expected for the price.

gecko glass cleaner/sealent is fine

wheel sealent is fine although needs reapplying after every wash

the supercharged shampoo i found barely had any suds but then noticed if you really give it some with the jet wash it does foam up well

then fusion spray sealant leaves marks if you leave it more than 5 seconds but does bead up well if your quick enough, seems to apply better as a spray and wipe.

i would never buy the stuff when not 70% off though.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

ive got a few of their products. Got a good bundle for a good price on ebay. cant remember any of their names though.

Geko? Really nice glass cleaner, just melts into the glass. Nice menthol smell. And really good hydrophobic properties too. Use it on top of my G5 and it really helps with the squeak.

Their wheel sealant is OK, I just spray onto a wet wheel face and dry. If it was any more expensive I wouldn't get it again. Considering how brilliant Gyeon WetCoat is on wheels (and more importantly the barrels), I don't get the point of any wheel sealants/waxes. Wheels ar ejust to intricate to apply LSPs regularly.

Their wet sealant (gyeon wetcoat type product) is ok, smells really strong of chemicals. Doesn't seem to bead as well as WetCoat.

Their spray wax is nice, but is nothing special and no different to any other carnuba spray wax out there.


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

ive used a fair few of there products and used nothing bad yet. the only one that really stands out to me is Fusion, that is there spray sealant, had very good longevity and results


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Bought their Pro series on offer (good price point, good bottles and spray heads)

Some gems in there, some std stuff which does what it’s supposed to without any fuss and nothing I could really fault...

Gems for me were:
Gloss Boss QD.... easy wipe on wipe off Formula with good gloss levels 
Wheel Armour.....same application as Gloss Boss with protection and not something I would regularly have used before on my wheels...really good product

Gecko.... on the fence, it’s easy to apply but water behaviour not what I expected from a glass sealant, decent enough as a glass cleaner though!
Clarity.... std fare glass cleaner
Viper Wheel Cleaner...... not great for me personally (though they have refreshed their formula and are getting good reviews from others. I may have the earlier version and the fact they released a 2.0 Formula maybe validates my experience)

Decent stuff and a good way to cover most aspects of cleaning for a novice to have a fully built kit for humble ££££


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I've got a few bits. Nothing particularly stands out to me quality wise. They do what they say and as been mentioned the pro bottles and triggers are good. I'd like to buy them for other products!

Just make sure you buy in a sale.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Had a few bits from them including Reset which leaked prior to use and trashed my shelving. They never responded to E-mails so it's a brand I'll never be using again.


I've got some of this i hope it doesn't happen to mine


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

just checked mine and it's in a different bottle to that


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I find EZ stuff pretty decent, ive tried a few bits and haven't been disappointed yet plus their customer service is spot on! You'll find their sale prices hard to beat too. 

Jack


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll chip in with my 2 penneth worth as I've just bought some Reset from their Ebay auction site.

Not tried it yet so I can't comment on the product but...... be warned, if you win an auction order via Ebay, the postage charge on 5ltrs is £6.95 with 48hr delivery which is reasonable but that 48hr turns into 6days with absolutely zero reply to any messages sent.

I did complain via Ebay about the postage charge/false delivery time but again, zero reply.

So, because I'm all for quality customer service to match the products, that's my last bit of business with them.

I did have a moan on their FB page and got a PM from them immediately, also slated for moaning about the non existent 48hr delivery service by other FB members. I replied letting them know my problem and at that point I still had no goods from them, 2wks later, they still haven't replied to my PM and never will.

From my experience, once your money is paid, don't expect any apology, resolution or reply from them should you have any issues.


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> I'll chip in with my 2 penneth worth as I've just bought some Reset from their Ebay auction site.
> 
> Not tried it yet so I can't comment on the product but...... be warned, if you win an auction order via Ebay, the postage charge on 5ltrs is £6.95 with 48hr delivery which is reasonable but that 48hr turns into 6days with absolutely zero reply to any messages sent.
> 
> ...


Itll be there way of clawing back Ebay fees allowing it to be sold at the price advertised, bit naughty but Ebay fees are ridiculous.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hotchy said:


> Itll be there way of clawing back Ebay fees allowing it to be sold at the price advertised, bit naughty but Ebay fees are ridiculous.


Maybe so but advertising and charging for 48hr delivery and not honouring it is pretty pee poor imo.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

nbray67 said:


> I'll chip in with my 2 penneth worth as I've just bought some Reset from their Ebay auction site.
> 
> Not tried it yet so I can't comment on the product but...... be warned, if you win an auction order via Ebay, the postage charge on 5ltrs is £6.95 with 48hr delivery which is reasonable but that 48hr turns into 6days with absolutely zero reply to any messages sent.
> 
> ...


so
customer care = zero
Customer communication Stops the second they get the payment
False claims on delivery - and they don't care
Slating customers for raising issues

all in all adds up to a firm that really shouldn't be recommended no matter How good there products are, and at best the ones they offer don't seem to be anything other than bog basic/standard things you can get from Companies who have Ethics and Customer service/support


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

It’s all rebottled stuff anyway, nothing special that they have created themselves so just move on to another brand who deliver good customer service..


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

What it does show about this brand is that they have a marketing budget and their targeting for ads is working well. I see them a lot on FB and so do other people I know that engage with detailing type groups/products.

Be a shame if their marketing budget is getting in the way of decent containers as I see from the first few responses on this thread.


----------

